# pigs feet?



## courtneytree (Jun 12, 2010)

Living in Japan I have come across many many weird and questionable meats for the dogs. Now I know pigs feet are not that uncommon, but im wondering how good they are for my dogs? (im sure my Maltese wont touch them) but my lab would eat anything under the sun!
any comments on pigs feet!?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

They make ok treats but I wouldn't want to feed them as meals. No reason other than they just don't look all that nutritious to me.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

They aren't too nutritious but there isn't anything wrong with feeding them every so often, I do it occasionally for variety.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I personally don't like them much. They gave our girls terrible gas, and like the others have said, not too nutritional overall. I would rather spend the money on something that is more overall nutritious.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

yummm, I personally LOVE pigs feet. pickled please for me.
I am not sure that most dogs would eat them. of course dont pickle them for the dogs.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Previous discussions on this topic:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/2809-pig-feet.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/2283-pigs-feet.html


----------

